# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Άρρωστη Χήνα ;;

## agrokriti

καλησπερα παιδια,προχτες παρατηρησα οτι η μια χηνα μου που ειναι 6 μηνων δε μπορουσε να βγαλει λαλια με το ζορι εβγαζε ενα βραγχνιασμενο ηχο!!! Κατα τ αλλα ειναι ζωηρη τρωει κανονικα,ξερετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται?

----------


## koukoulis

Για ρίξε μια ματιά μέσα στο στόμα της, αν γίνεται.

----------


## jk21

Αν το πουλι ειναι καθαρο στο εσωτερικο του στοματος της απο ιχνη διαφορετικα του φυσιολογικου ροζ ,τοτε πες μας ποσα κιλα ειναι ακριβως το πουλακι και παρε vibramycine απο φαρμακειο ,εκτος αν εχεις αλλο φαρμακο για αναπνευστικο (μας το λες ομως ποιο ) ή  baytril

----------

